# Found: dude's wedding band at bear creek take-out



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

PM me to identify.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

*wedding band*



tboner said:


> PM me to identify.


Trevor,

I think you found my wedding band. It's a titanium band with thin grooves on either side. Let me know.

Thanks,
Frenchy


----------



## jaydrury (May 21, 2004)

tboner

Are you sure it's not yours?


----------

